# do i need insurace



## Manfre (Nov 30, 2005)

I just got one question if i am plowing just a few driveways do i need insurace besides what i have on my truck or do i need extra incase some one falls or something like that thanks for the info ahead of time


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Not a law here in MA. Not sure about PA. If you are just doing a few it wouldn't be cost effective.


----------



## Manfre (Nov 30, 2005)

thanks for the info i should only be doin like 15 at the most on not that many


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Insurance*

Doing that many i would get insurance if I were you. You never know what could happen


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Get the insurance. Have you checked with your agent to see if you are covered with having a plow on the vehicle. If not you could be just asking for a lawsuit.If you are doing 15 driveways then you are in business and need to cover yourself.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

If you don't do many, you shouldn't need insurance because it's not the law and wouldn't be cost effective? Ok, imagine this - your truck slid on the ice and you hit a person who now requires medical treatment. He sues you for medical costs. You can tell his insurance adjuster, his lawyer and the judge "I shouldn't be responsible, I only plow that one place. It just wouldn't be cost effective for me to have insurance. I shouldn't be made to pay for his damages for the same reason. Besides, there's no law that requires me to have insurance for that so I shouldn't be responsible." Trust me, none of them are going to be especially receptive to your arguments.


----------



## Manfre (Nov 30, 2005)

does any one know the law for pa if you need insurance or not


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Manfre said:


> does any one know the law for pa if you need insurance or not


It does not matter if you have a law or not. Do you want to LOSE everything you have if you get into an accident. Common sense here needs to rule.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

If you hit property with your plow in MA. you ARE liable.(house,parked car,garage kids swing set,ma's favorite rose bushes....)

If you are charging you are considered a pro ! (more than a one time thing)

and I imagine if someone fell on a property you had plowed and wanted to sue owner,landlord,right down the line to you.You bet you'd at least have to show cause in court.

If you own your home or stand to lose (have assets) it's not worth the few hundred or even thousands to screw around. But hey I don't sell insurance or know all of the laws so IMO it would be worth it to call an ins. agent'


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Manfre said:


> I just got one question if i am plowing just a few driveways do i need insurace besides what i have on my truck or do i need extra incase some one falls or something like that thanks for the info ahead of time


You can answer your own question. Does your state require vehicles to be insured? There's your answer. And because you're getting paid to use it, you need a special policy - called "Commercial Vehicle" insurance. If your agent tries to tell you that your regular vehicle insurance will cover plowing - get it in writing. I'm not kidding. Agents will SAY anything, but when it comes time to "prove up" - they seem to get amnesia. If it's not in writing - it didn't happen.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

I went through this last year and am not sure I got it right but here goes. I told my insurance company I wanted to put a plow on the truck and do a few driveways. They said I wouldn't be covered and they didn't offer commercial insurance. OK. I switched to a company that does offer commercial insurance but because I wasn't an official business I couldn't get it. But what they did was sell me a modified auto insurance similar to what I already had but with a different classification on the truck. It states on the policy that it's equipped with a snow plow and registered as a commercial vehicle. I think I'm spending hundreds of dollars more than I really need to but I because I made an effort to do it right and everyone is aware of what I'm doing I don't expect any problems from the insurance company if there's an accident. 

The long and short of it is talk to your insurance company and make sure they understand what your doing. See if you can get something in writing.


----------



## Manfre (Nov 30, 2005)

ok i thank you guys very much for all the help and tommrow im going to get insurace just to cover my self because to save a little can cost a lot


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

Try State auto for your commercial liability with plowing. They seem to have great rates in my area.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do you need ins ,,Nope not if you have money to through away..

O.K. you do a lot of residential drives with garage doors. right!
You come up to the garage and , what!! you can't stop and you bump the garage door. just a little but, it caved in and hit there new SUV. now who do you think is going to pay? There home owners? NOPE! There car ins, NOPE,
Your car ins, NOPE again. It would be YOU!!! If you Don't have the right coverage. Get the ins. one OOps could cost you big.


----------



## ChloMag (Dec 13, 2004)

*insurance*

If you want to plow your own driveway on your own property you may be ok.

Leave your property and/or charge a dime you will need to be insured.

We live in a great Country, and I mean that. Part of our freedom is having to deal with "sue" happy individuals. These are the people that want what you have but don't want to work to get it. While you are busting your butt working they are sitting on theirs trying to figure out how to get what you have. And even if they had it handed to them they would lose it because they don't know how to work. If you are considering 15 clients, there is no way you can be sure you won't be sued. Is it worth the commercial insurance? You will have to run some numbers. Just one man's opinion. Mileage may vary.

To sum (=) it up, if you leave your property, you need insurance.

Eric


----------



## mmwb (Jan 12, 2005)

What everyone else said. Generally your regular auto insurance is not to cover "business" applications. Have them run a commercial policy. I switched my truck policy over last spring and it actually saves me $20 year.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Just get the insurance...mine really isnt to expensive at all


----------



## plowrat (Dec 10, 2005)

ChloMag said:


> If you want to plow your own driveway on your own property you may be ok.
> 
> Leave your property and/or charge a dime you will need to be insured.
> 
> This is correct, I've been told you can however drive with the plow on and if you hit something it will still be covered. Once your plowing for any money its considered business and you need insurance for plowing which in most cases you can only get on a commercial policy.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

All depends on the state regs where you live.. If your insurance company finds out you are plowing and not covered, guess what happens to your policy? 

I have one commercial liablity (non auto) policy that covers everything I invoice under the company name. Sleep a whole lot better knowing that the truck's covered for damage and I have coverage for the eventual "you hit my tree" claim.


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

Manfre said:


> I just got one question if i am plowing just a few driveways do i need insurace besides what i have on my truck or do i need extra incase some one falls or something like that thanks for the info ahead of time


Im in PA no you don't need it here, honestly I wouldn't waste my money if your just doing a few Driveways.

I would definitly get some once you start doing more volume, and /Or get into Commercial work.


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

Manfre said:


> I just got one question if i am plowing just a few driveways do i need insurace besides what i have on my truck or do i need extra incase some one falls or something like that thanks for the info ahead of time[/QUOTe
> 
> With 15 drives I think you should be looking at insurance, just raise your rates to compensate. Say the ins. costs you $900 per year, raise all your accounts $10, then pick up a few more, then you paid for the insurance.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Jpocket said:


> Im in PA no you don't need it here, honestly I wouldn't waste my money if your just doing a few Driveways.
> 
> I would definitly get some once you start doing more volume, and /Or get into Commercial work.


How many would "more volume" be?


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Manfre said:


> I just got one question if i am plowing just a few driveways do i need insurace besides what i have on my truck or do i need extra incase some one falls or something like that thanks for the info ahead of time


Are you kidding????!!!!!  

Where do you people come from


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Jpocket said:


> Im in PA no you don't need it here, honestly I wouldn't waste my money if your just doing a few Driveways.
> 
> I would definitly get some once you start doing more volume, and /Or get into Commercial work.


We must have different insurance companies. I was told if you plow for a fee you are a business. When you are a business your car insurance will not cover you when conducting business. Commercial vehicle insurance and general liability is required to cover you if something happens. IF you don't have it, you are going to be footing the bill yourself.


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

GL&M said:


> We must have different insurance companies. I was told if you plow for a fee you are a business. When you are a business your car insurance will not cover you when conducting business. Commercial vehicle insurance and general liability is required to cover you if something happens. IF you don't have it, you are going to be footing the bill yourself.


Yep   

If you're in the Harrisburg area, I'd be happy to hook you up with my Erie Insurance agent.  
If you do any sub-contract work, you will usually have to provide a certificate of insurance to the contractor anyway. I pay less than $900/yr and even with last years total lack of snow, I managed to come out ahead and still make $$ (I'm a part time plow guy, so I sub-contract out )


----------

